# Beauty Rings for 22/24mm Attys



## SAVapeGear (15/11/16)

Hi All

Does anyone know where one can source beauty rings for 22/24mm attys?

Looking for similar ones that comes with the Kodama and the Hcigar.

Like the ones in the pic below:







@Rob Fisher 

If you don't have a use for yours,please let me know.Seeing you are the master of 25mm attys 


Thanks.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know where one can source beauty rings for 22/24mm attys?
> 
> ...



I like to keep all the part to a package for when I sell the kits... but I may end up using them with my Serpent Mini 22's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (15/11/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know where one can source beauty rings for 22/24mm attys?
> 
> ...



If you don't mind importing, I bought mine from Machi Rings.
Its the most popular ones.

http://jmktips.bigcartel.com/product/machi-rings

Reactions: Like 1


----------

